# Bc. Star Ruby



## Sue (Jul 22, 2006)

A near-primary: Bc. Star Ruby = (Brassavola nodosa x Cattleya Batalinii), and C. Batalinii = (Cattleya bicolor x Cattleya intermedia).

First bloom seedling.


----------



## Heather (Jul 22, 2006)

Interesting - love the lip but not sure about the rest of it.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 22, 2006)

Lovely...a brown Brassavola :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2006)

When the plant gets bigger, it should have quite a show -- should have several flowers per spike, as I recall.


----------



## charlie c (Jul 23, 2006)

There use to be a cultivar around, some years ago, called 'Xanadu' AM/AOS. This reminds me of it. Was a great plant. As it matured it bloomed several times a year. Broke multiple leads. And rapidly (at least as orchids go) became a very nice specimen in a relatively small pot. With your apparent level of "green thumbness", I'll be looking forward to seeing this again in the future.

charlie c


----------



## Sue (Jul 23, 2006)

I've seen 'Xanadu' around – the MO Botanical Gardens periodically donates a clump to our society auction fundraiser.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2006)

charlie c said:


> There use to be a cultivar around, some years ago, called 'Xanadu' AM/AOS. This reminds me of it. Was a great plant. As it matured it bloomed several times a year. Broke multiple leads. And rapidly (at least as orchids go) became a very nice specimen in a relatively small pot. With your apparent level of "green thumbness", I'll be looking forward to seeing this again in the future.
> 
> charlie c


Bill Porter has one:
http://portersorchids.com/awards_and_trophies.htm


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice vibrant coloration!

thanks


----------

